# Telefunken TS32D761L led azul 5 segundos y apaga led no enciende.



## CondensadorExplosivo (Dic 23, 2015)

Buenas, es mi primer mensaje en este foro.

Hemos topado con una tv en la que no falla la fuente de alimentación por que se le puso una ya testeada y funcionando, pero que nos sigue dando el siguiente fallo:

Encendemos el ordenador se pone en led azul, cuando se calienta (dejandolo encendido un buen rato) empieza a dar imagen, pero a rayas , y alguna vez dejandolo mucho rato a llegado a dar imagen.

No sabemos a que "atacarle" concretamente porque no encontramos esquema de este televisor.

Alguna idea?

muchisimas gracias de antemano!

PD:este foro es un tesoro, estamos aprendiendo un monton!


----------



## CondensadorExplosivo (Dic 31, 2015)

Creo que el fallo puede ser de la T-con , alguien podría decirme si estos sintomas son factibles para ese fallo?
- rallas verticales en mitad de pantalla bastante anchas

Procedo a desmontar la T-con, la limpio con baño de ultrasonidos y retoco todas las soldaduras con el soldador y el microscopio.

Ya no hay rallas verticales, se queda la pantalla en negro como cuando enciendes una tv normal y esta a punto de ponerse el canal


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 31, 2015)

Amigo, ¿descartaste los flex? Una vez me pasó que con la temperatura, el flex que va a la T-con se soltaba. Puede que te ocurra algo similar a lo que se describe en este video.






Suerte.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 31, 2015)

asi se descarta la falla en la t-com ,no importa la marca


----------



## CondensadorExplosivo (Ene 4, 2016)

Muchisimas gracias a ambos por la ayuda, Julien, tu video en concreto me a sido de grandisima ayuda, es muy buen tutorial, y con el e podido comprobar que las tensiones en la tcon no eran las que debieran, en algun punto de test "bailaba" +- 1 voltio, pero en otros directamente eran hasta 3 voltios.

E procedido a pedir una Tcon nueva, si con eso se soluciona el problema, actualizare el post con la solucion.
De nuevo muchas gracias!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 4, 2016)

haz la misma prueba en un tv sano ,para tener una referencia (tv de cualquier marca)
mucha suerte ¡¡
de marca a marca pueden cambiar las ubicaciones de los pines,pero lo importante es el procedimiento que se describe


----------



## CondensadorExplosivo (Ene 8, 2016)

Hola! escribo de nuevo para comentaros que no era la t-con...resulta me daba voltajes malos en la t-con, pero porque directamente entraban voltajes que no eran a la t-con...tengo la targeta madre averiada, y no tengo ningun esquema electrico de esta placa, ni lo encuentro.

Me parece que no voy a poder solucionar esta averia.

No obstante muchisimas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## skynetronics (Ene 8, 2016)

Aunque te parezca raro, tuve hace una semana un TV LCD Samsung LN32C400E4. Pasaba lo siguiente: prendía el TV, me encendía y después de tenerlo 20 a 30 minutos funcionando, empezaba a parpadearme la imagen como una luz estroboscópica.

Como no tenía capacímetro para medir los condensadores electrolíticos de la fuente de alimentación, lo que hice fue sencillamente cambiarlos todos, salvo el filtro principal (me salió barato, eran como 10 condensadores en total). Desde que hice eso, desapareció el parpadeo y ahora la tengo funcionando sin problemas.

Lo raro es que tú nos comentas que ya la has probado con otra fuente ya testeada, así que debes estar en lo correcto en tu diagnóstico de la tarjeta madre. De todas formas, te comento que al menos yo pude solucionar la falla de esa manera.

En fin, suerte en todo.


----------

